# Phrag. Ruby Slippers



## Michael Bonda (Mar 16, 2020)

besseae x caudatum:
first bloom of this plant......3 flowers may be open at same time if I am lucky.....
I am not a good photographer......if any suggestions I will re-take.....


----------



## KateL (Mar 16, 2020)

Looks strong and healthy. I have some of these coming, slowly . . .


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 16, 2020)

Where’d you get this from?


----------



## Michael Bonda (Mar 16, 2020)

Purchased from Ecuagenera.com in Florida. I am in Florida and only a few hrs from them.
They had very nice specimens of schlimii, Fritz Schomberg, Eumelia Arias for reasonable prices 
(Online or in person with appointment)


----------



## abax (Mar 16, 2020)

My kind of flower! I love pink Phrags. and this one is
fiiiine.


----------



## Chaunie (Mar 20, 2020)

If you move your flower as far away as is reasonable from your backdrop, the backdrop can then be out of focus and will just look black. If you can go to local AOS judging, introduce yourself to the awards photographer and ask them if you could watch them take photos next time. If the photographer is in a good mood and not too stressed they will probably be willing to discuss some pointers with you. Depends how many awarded plants there are and how much time they have to take the photos.


----------



## Michael Bonda (Mar 20, 2020)

Thanks
Here’s my attempt at that suggestion:
I think I need a better camera than the iPhone too


----------



## Michael Bonda (Mar 20, 2020)

Another try:


----------



## awesomei (Mar 21, 2020)

Gorgeous flowers. As far as photography; less drive flash. try to bounce your light so it is more diffuse. Also, I use a cloth background, such as velvet, it reflects less light.
George


----------



## Michael Bonda (Mar 21, 2020)

Thanks. I’ll keep trying


----------



## TyroneGenade (Mar 21, 2020)

Put a piece of white paper over the flash to dampen the brightness. When I could, I would use some blue paper as a back ground.

But the photos look good and make me envious of your lovely plant.


----------



## Dandrobium (Mar 23, 2020)

Great blooming! This is a slow cross for sure.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks for sharing.


----------

